# :: ECS Tuning :: C6 A6 Facelift Grille Assembly



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Want to give the front of your vehicle a less cluttered appearance? One of the best ways to do so is to remove that ugly front plate filler.

This replacement grille from genuine Audi is the perfect way to give your car a sleek, clean look while using factory parts. Because the parts are factory origins, fitment will be perfect.

Grille features gloss black paint, eliminated front plate filler, Audi rings, and chrome trim.

The perfect OEM+ upgrade for your daily driver.

Will fit Pre-facelift cars (05-08) but will require minor modification / removal of side tabs.


*Clutter is not clean*

*Click HERE to order or for more information *


Fits:
Audi C6 A6 (2005-2008 - With slight modification) (2009+ all)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

